

Raspberry Pi -- The New $35 Computer That Could Replace Your OPAC Terminals - scholia
http://www.thedigitalshift.com/2013/02/hardware-2/what-to-do-with-a-raspberry-pi-the-new-35-computer-that-could-replace-your-opac-terminals/

======
lutusp
A quote: "I can take the microSD card on which Raspbian is installed, copy the
image and write it to another microSD card, boot another APC or Pi from that,
_change the hostname_ , and I have another system with the software installed
and ready to go." [emphasis added]

It would be better to assign names and addresses using each unit's unique and
hardwired MAC, thus making installation and software rewriting a nearly
automatic process.

